# Wood Door/Sidelites Separating from wall!



## pandora99 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds crazy I know but I need help!  My front door has a sidelite on each side.  On one side (door knob side) the sidelite is actually separating from the wall, you can see the nails that were once intact.  As I look from the top, the separating starts about half way down (it's working its way up from the bottom).  At the bottom is goes across the floor and is  separating there towards other side.  My feeling is that the door has gotten slammed shut enough (by my kids I suppose) that over time is has caused this separation, enough that on the outside I see the sidelite with some paint on it completely separated from wall/siding.  How do I get this back in place?  I have tried a block of wood and a hammer to try and pounc it back in, to no avail.  Help! I am at a loss!!!


----------



## bsmutz (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm picturing this right in my head, so what I suggest may not work.  The first thing I thought of was putting a jack with the right length of wood (2 x 4) between the door jambs and pushing everything back where it was.  Whatever you do, you need to make it so that it doesn't happen again.  I have no idea how wide the side lights are, but if they have a wooden frame, maybe you can drill a couple of holes and put a long screw in to cinch things back to where they were as well as hold it.  I usually put nails or screws in at an angle with at least two at opposite angles so that it's harder for things to pull apart.  Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## pandora99 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you! I'll give it a whirl and keep my fingers crossed!


----------

